# Transmission



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I assume you mean the 6a found in the diesel and so far no one has indicated any concerns.

The 6a found in the gassers can be rather abrupt during downshifts and takes IMO a couple thousand miles to 'learn' your driving habits.
I suspect the 'Asin' trans found in the diesel is adaptive as well but evidently it is a fast learner heh heh.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2011s were hard shifting - more like what you would expect in Europe. 2012 and on smoothed out the shifting. Other than that what are the specifics of your question?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

No problems with the trans in my car. It is a little jumpy when cold but once warmed up it is very smooth. I only have a little over 1,000 miles on mine so it is nowhere close to being broken in.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Downshifts are noticeable in a big way other than that I think it shifts pretty decent.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

They shift a bit slow for my taste. But are mechanically solid.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just turned over 3k today and the transmission shifts noticeably smoother then when I first got the car. I know a couple local salesmen at a dealership that couldn't get any until recently and after he test drove it the first thing he asked me is if mine had the "hump" at the initial acceleration, I told him yes but it goes away with time. I assume it's the tranny learning your driving style.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 29K miles on mine and transmission is good. It did smooth out from the initial jumpy shifts.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Have no issues with my diesel with the 6T45 transmission. It's really smooth and you have to really concentrate to pick the downshifts. It has small changes over the 6T40 transmission.

*6T40/6T45 Differences*
To support the 6T45’s greater torque capacity, it features a 1.25-inch-wide output chain, versus a 1-inch-wide chain in the 6T40; and the input gear set of the 6T45 uses five pinion gears, versus four pinions for the 6T40. The case of the 6T45 is slightly larger and includes a heavier ribbed case for additional strength.


----------

